# Leicester Reptile Meeting Saturday 24th November



## adam1969

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 24th of NOVEMBER* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Pythons, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far :


Nightfirez : Baby royals
Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
April Taylor : Retic
Adam1969 : Suprises
multicorn : Suprises

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## benlambert

Cool, looking forward to it already, didn't get chance to speak to you last meet adam. Hope all is well. Last meet was great and great turnout.


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Cool, looking forward to it already, didn't get chance to speak to you last meet adam. Hope all is well. Last meet was great and great turnout.


 All is good thanks mate think we spoke breifly but that was all mate Yes it was a fantastic turnout again.


----------



## adwraith

will have to check what's happening that night...on looking at my calendar it just says "lucy's house" but might be able to be here instead.


----------



## adam1969

adwraith said:


> will have to check what's happening that night...on looking at my calendar it just says "lucy's house" but might be able to be here instead.


Just tell her that there is a change of plan and she has to come to yours mate........:whip:


----------



## adwraith

adam1969 said:


> Just tell her that there is a change of plan and she has to come to yours mate........:whip:


haha yep that's the plan unless there's something we have to be up in manc for!


----------



## Sazzness

I will definitely be here, not so sure about Kit depending on his work schedule. Again we shall be snakeless.


----------



## Ann W

Unfortunately i wont be coming to this one, but looking forward to December! :2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3

I shall be there, not sure what to bring though :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

Benji-le3 said:


> I shall be there, not sure what to bring though :whistling2:


Legged things!!!! Just to annoy a certain person:flrt:


----------



## Benji-le3

Can bring the female chuckwalla again seeing as the turn out when she was there last time the turn out was abit low so to speak lol :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far :


Nightfirez : Baby royals
Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
April Taylor : Retic
Adam1969 : Suprises
multicorn : Suprises
Benji: chuckwalla

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## adam1969

looking set to be a busy night again!
Dont forget this is going to be the last actual meeting of the year because Decembers meeting is going to be the Christmas meal at another venue (to be confirmed once April has spoken to the restaraunt) .
So if you want to bring anything this year this meeting is you last chance!!!!


----------



## multicorn

Benji-le3 said:


> I shall be there, not sure what to bring though :whistling2:


I know that feeling mate!!! So much to pick from but is it going to be cooling, shedding or not quite 6 month's!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## Sazzness

I fell in love with so many snakes last time ;; This meeting is going to be equally as painful. :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> I fell in love with so many snakes last time ;; This meeting is going to be equally as painful. :lol2:


Always difficult, isn't it! My wants list doesn't look like it is going to shorten anytime soon! :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Jeffers3 said:


> Always difficult, isn't it! My wants list doesn't look like it is going to shorten anytime soon! :2thumb:


I know! I'll just bring a big swag bag this time  
Being on this forum makes it twice as bad as I scour the classified adverts for snakes I'm not allowed to have... _yet_


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> I know! I'll just bring a big swag bag this time
> Being on this forum makes it twice as bad as I scour the classified adverts for snakes I'm not allowed to have... _yet_


Not being "allowed" made life easy (not great, but easy!). Now, I've got to rely on self-control (not easy, but great!). :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Jeffers3 said:


> Not being "allowed" made life easy (not great, but easy!). Now, I've got to rely on self-control (not easy, but great!). :2thumb:


I will have no self control. 
Well at least I have some excitement. Instead of a milksnake, I now own a kingsnake hybrid (apparently) :B


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> Not being "allowed" made life easy (not great, but easy!). Now, I've got to rely on self-control (not easy, but great!). :2thumb:


LOL Jeff !
When it comes to buying certain species of snakes I think I have completely deleted the word NO from my vocabulary.......:whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

Its not willpower that controls me, its my bank balance :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

booked in so far :


Nightfirez : Baby royals
Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
April Taylor : Retic
Adam1969 : Suprises
multicorn : Suprises
Benji: chuckwalla
morningstar: house snake and two Taiwanese beauties

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## Sazzness

How big is the retic? I'm gonna be all over that and the baby royals! Cannae wait. I'd like to see a burm to drool over too


----------



## April Taylor

Adult corn size ~ISH? Maybe a touch bigger, He's a dwarf Retic and only about 18 months old so he's still got a fair bit of growing to do yet.


----------



## Sazzness

Cuuuuute~ :3


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Its not willpower that controls me, its my bank balance :whistling2:


Your bank balance isn't doing a good control job. Many of us remember the famous "10 is enough" comment! :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

the baby royals lee is taking are beautiful :flrt: 

(but then again i am bias) :blush:


----------



## morning-star

hopefully the beauties; Amber and Agate, will be on their best behaviour, -I'll put a little warning sticker on their rubs or something, so I can't be moaned at if they do have a chomp. For the most part they have been calm lately. 


-they are shedding every 4-6 weeks so one might end up in blue on the night and not be able to go. (they are having monster growth spurts.)


----------



## Jeffers3

I've had a request to bring Bellatrix, my coastal carpet along again, if that's OK?

Perhaps (Lucy's) Adam can continue her toilet training? :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Jeffers3 said:


> I've had a request to bring Bellatrix, my coastal carpet along again, if that's OK?
> 
> Perhaps (Lucy's) Adam can continue her toilet training? :lol2:


WOAH...WOAH...WOAH...since when in the hell have i been referred to lucy's Adam?!?!?:whip: its me that brings Lucy along to the meets not the other way round!:lol2:i take great offense to this...though it would be an honour to be pooed on again Jeff.


----------



## adwraith

oh and in other news i will be able to make the meet but unfortunately Lucy won't be...hopefully you'll be able to recognise me without her there Jeff :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adam1969

adwraith said:


> WOAH...WOAH...WOAH...since when in the hell have i been referred to lucy's Adam?!?!?:whip: its me that brings Lucy along to the meets not the other way round!:lol2:i take great offense to this...though it would be an honour to be pooed on again Jeff.


Dont worry mate all of us Adam's get the same classifications, Your Lucy's Adam , I am Charlotte's Adam and Guess what everyone refers to the other Adam as???????? Yep April's Adam...... So dont worry it it could be worse they could do it by Build, Hight, Age or something even worse.................


----------



## Ann W

i used to get so confused with all the Adams, i just to stop lee mid conversation to make sure we were talking about the same one lol. :blush:


----------



## morning-star

ooohhh ooohh in six months from now I can hopefully bring something super duper special and unusual to the reptile meet. :2thumb: 
(assuming people will want me to bring her)
-My new Cape file!


----------



## April Taylor

booked in so far :


Nightfirez : Baby royals
Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
April Taylor : Retic
Adam1969 : Suprises
multicorn : Suprises
Benji: chuckwalla
morningstar: house snake and two Taiwanese beauties
Jeffers: Coastal carpet

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting




adwraith said:


> WOAH...WOAH...WOAH...since when in the hell have i been referred to lucy's Adam?!?!?:whip: its me that brings Lucy along to the meets not the other way round!:lol2:i take great offense to this...though it would be an honour to be pooed on again Jeff.


Ah suck it up, like Charlotts Adam said, all Adams are proceeded by a womans name to avoid confusion. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> booked in so far :
> 
> 
> Nightfirez : Baby royals
> Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
> April Taylor : Retic
> Adam1969 : Suprises
> multicorn : Suprises
> Benji: chuckwalla
> morningstar: house snake and two Taiwanese beauties
> Jeffers: Coastal carpet
> 
> Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah suck it up, like Charlotts Adam said, all Adams are proceeded by a womans name to avoid confusion. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


looking like a good meet.haha ok i hadn't realised that was the rule!


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> looking like a good meet.haha ok i hadn't realised that was the rule!


It's nothing sinister (no BDSM at meetings yet that I know of) - but for the purposes of the meet, you belong to Lucy! :lol2:

Anyway, what are you worried about. It'll be 2 months in a row where she has let you out, unescorted!


----------



## adwraith

Jeffers3 said:


> Anyway, what are you worried about. It'll be 2 months in a row where she has let you out, unescorted!


Haha yeah i know!jokes aside she's fairly gutted she can't go again


----------



## multicorn

Ohhhhhhhh the girls name before Adam is their owners name..!!!! I thought it was their weekend name :blush:

Hehe!!!! 

Mmmmmmmm now what to bring?????


----------



## Sazzness

Oh dear 
Charlotte's Adam - I notice you have Persian Ratsnakes. A quick nooby question - how common are pied persian ratsnakes AND how are they bred? I'm so interested in them but I cannot see any sort of advertising or information anywhere (I have said that the second I see one, I will sweep it up because, from what I can tell, they seem pretty rare. :| Maybe people just don't like selling them because they are so adorable.

Also, the large eyed leucistic black ratsnake is too adorable haha. He proper makes me smile whenever I sneak a peek at his photo. :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

*Urgent response required*

*Right Guys and Gals*

*MORE (same place we went last year)*
*Dec 15th - 4pm to 7pm slot. £10.00 per head deposit. *

*I need numbers asap so, like I do for the booked in list, please quote this list, add your names (and names of partners please) and confirm that you can get the deposit to Adam, Martin or Myself asap.*

*Adam, Martin, do either of you have a paypal account?? *

*LIST so far*
*Me, Adam*
*Charlotte, Adam*
*Martin, TJ and Linda??????*


----------



## multicorn

Yes itll be the three of us...!!! Oh no I here you shout Linda and charlotte with vodka plus assorted cocktails...!!!! 

Yes I have paypal


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> Yes itll be the three of us...!!! Oh no I here you shout Linda and charlotte with vodka plus assorted cocktails...!!!!
> 
> Yes I have paypal


Thanks for your text mate . . . TAG YOU'RE IT!!! :lol2:

Martin will be posting shortly regarding a paypal account to pay deposits to. 

:no1:


----------



## Ann W

already sorted out child care so i will be there - with Lee of course! 

x


----------



## Purple_D

You will have to cope without me for the next meet and the meal,things are a bit crap at mo.


----------



## multicorn

*Hello everyone*

*So as i am taking the rein(deer) on this one as Adam's little helper is over worked at this time of year....

We will be going to:
MORE (same place we went last year)*
*Dec 15th - 4pm to 7pm slot. *

*£10.00 per head deposit. paid to me by the 20th November (Paypal GIFT only) or reptile meet (Cash)*
*if not i'm sorry you won't get a chair *

*I need numbers asap so, like we do for the booked in list, please quote this list, add your names (and names of partners please)*

*on any email please supply your names as Paypal addresses will not always state them..!!*

*Thank you HO HO HO !!!!!!!!*


----------



## adwraith

Purple_D said:


> You will have to cope without me for the next meet and the meal,things are a bit crap at mo.


hope things pick up soon.



multicorn said:


> *£10.00 per head deposit. paid to me by the 20th November (Paypal GIFT only) or reptile meet (Cash)*
> *if not i'm sorry you won't get a chair *


you mean donny rather than the leicester meet on the 24th i presume?i'll check what's happening then get the money to you :2thumb::2thumb: cheers for organising this guys.


----------



## Benji-le3

> Hello everyone
> 
> So as i am taking the rein(deer) on this one


Do you feel good about this joke?! REALLY!?! That being said I shall be there but no Jade as it's her works meal at the same time, so thanks for the excuse to miss that :no1


----------



## adwraith

Benji-le3 said:


> Do you feel good about this joke?! REALLY!?! That being said I shall be there but no Jade as it's her works meal at the same time, so thanks for the excuse to miss that :no1


don't worry martin i appreciate a good pun!


----------



## April Taylor

Purple_D said:


> You will have to cope without me for the next meet and the meal,things are a bit crap at mo.


Sorry to hear that mate, we will miss you. 



multicorn said:


> *Hello everyone*
> 
> *So as i am taking the rein(deer) on this one as Adam's little helper is over worked at this time of year....*
> 
> *We will be going to:*
> *MORE (same place we went last year)*
> *Dec 15th - 4pm to 7pm slot. *
> 
> *£10.00 per head deposit. paid to me by the 20th November (Paypal GIFT only) or reptile meet (Cash)*
> *if not i'm sorry you won't get a chair *
> 
> *I need numbers asap so, like we do for the booked in list, please quote this list, add your names (and names of partners please)*
> 
> *on any email please supply your names as Paypal addresses will not always state them..!!*
> 
> *Thank you HO HO HO !!!!!!!!*


Cheeeeeeesy! :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> hope things pick up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean donny rather than the leicester meet on the 24th i presume?i'll check what's happening then get the money to you :2thumb::2thumb: cheers for organising this guys.


No I did mean the meet but you can give me deposit at Doncaster


----------



## Jeffers3

multicorn said:


> *Hello everyone*
> 
> *So as i am taking the rein(deer) on this one as Adam's little helper is over worked at this time of year....*
> 
> *We will be going to:*
> *MORE (same place we went last year)*
> *Dec 15th - 4pm to 7pm slot. *
> 
> *£10.00 per head deposit. paid to me by the 20th November (Paypal GIFT only) or reptile meet (Cash)*
> *if not i'm sorry you won't get a chair *
> 
> *I need numbers asap so, like we do for the booked in list, please quote this list, add your names (and names of partners please)*
> 
> *on any email please supply your names as Paypal addresses will not always state them..!!*
> 
> *Thank you HO HO HO !!!!!!!!*


Unfortunately, Mel will be working, but I should be able to get there. I'll confirm later and can pay via paypal.


----------



## multicorn

Benji-le3 said:


> Do you feel good about this joke?! REALLY!?! That being said I shall be there but no Jade as it's her works meal at the same time, so thanks for the excuse to miss that :no1


Yep very proud!!!! Infact I am stil LOLing today!!!!


----------



## Jeffers3

multicorn said:


> Yep very proud!!!! Infact I am stil LOLing today!!!!


I thought it was OK as well. Maybe an age thing .... young whippersnappers, eh?


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Yep very proud!!!! Infact I am stil LOLing today!!!!


I thought it was quite a good twist! So agree with Jeff must be an age thing


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> Unfortunately, Mel will be working, but I should be able to get there. I'll confirm later and can pay via paypal.


Shame that Mel will be at work mate but will still be good to see you if you can make it !


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Oh dear
> Charlotte's Adam - I notice you have Persian Ratsnakes. A quick nooby question - how common are pied persian ratsnakes AND how are they bred? I'm so interested in them but I cannot see any sort of advertising or information anywhere (I have said that the second I see one, I will sweep it up because, from what I can tell, they seem pretty rare. :| Maybe people just don't like selling them because they are so adorable.
> 
> Also, the large eyed leucistic black ratsnake is too adorable haha. He proper makes me smile whenever I sneak a peek at his photo. :lol2:


Hiya 
The Pied Persian's are still rarely found for sale unfortunatly although the wild types are also stunning. My personal favorite is the melanistic though.
Info about how to keep them can be found in the guides on our website if that helps.

The large eyed leucy black is lovely does a great impression of puppy dog eyes.....:lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> Hiya
> The Pied Persian's are still rarely found for sale unfortunatly although the wild types are also stunning. My personal favorite is the melanistic though.
> Info about how to keep them can be found in the guides on our website if that helps.
> 
> The large eyed leucy black is lovely does a great impression of puppy dog eyes.....:lol2:



Ohh noo! Why is that, may I ask? I think pieds are so cute and just beautiful looking. Deffo on my want list!

I am so close to buying him for Christmas because he is just so adorable! I can't believe he hasn't gone yet! I'd love to come an see him in the flesh. How is his temperament?


----------



## Benji-le3

After seeing the pied persians and nearly buying a pair (still a big regret I wasn't faster) ... And then seeing Charlotte and Adams melanistics I would say the melanistics are just as if not a bit more stunning and they're easier to get then the pieds


----------



## Sazzness

Benji-le3 said:


> After seeing the pied persians and nearly buying a pair (still a big regret I wasn't faster) ... And then seeing Charlotte and Adams melanistics I would say the melanistics are just as if not a bit more stunning and they're easier to get then the pieds


They are pretty beautiful.  Don't say that - I'll end up buying Charlotte and Adam out of snakes one day! :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

:lol2: it would take a hefty wedge to buy them out of snakes!

Can not go wrong buying from them though : victory:

Don't tell my adam, but one day i will get a speckled hog from them :mf_dribble:
I got my first ever corn from them.


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> :lol2: it would take a hefty wedge to buy them out of snakes!
> 
> Can not go wrong buying from them though : victory:
> 
> Don't tell my adam, but one day i will get a speckled hog from them :mf_dribble:
> I got my first ever corn from them.


I think I may have persuaded Kit to let me have another snake and I am sat greedily looking at their ratsnakes. I'm just teasing myself with it now.  I'm officially addicted!


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Ohh noo! Why is that, may I ask? I think pieds are so cute and just beautiful looking. Deffo on my want list!
> 
> I am so close to buying him for Christmas because he is just so adorable! I can't believe he hasn't gone yet! I'd love to come an see him in the flesh. How is his temperament?


We know there is at least one pair of pied in the UK and hopefully they will successfully breed them.

Your welcome to pop over to us to see him and some of our other collection if you wanted. He is lovely but is a little bit grumpy occassionally.


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> They are pretty beautiful.  Don't say that - I'll end up buying Charlotte and Adam out of snakes one day! :lol2:


 
Your welcome to try :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> Can not go wrong buying from them though : victory:
> 
> Don't tell my adam, but one day i will get a speckled hog from them :mf_dribble:
> I got my first ever corn from them.


Thanks Hun.
I think your Adam knows your plan for a Speckled already though:gasp:


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> We know there is at least one pair of pied in the UK and hopefully they will successfully breed them.
> 
> Your welcome to pop over to us to see him and some of our other collection if you wanted. He is lovely but is a little bit grumpy occassionally.


I will keep an ear out then!

I might do actually. When is best?


----------



## April Taylor

adam1969 said:


> Thanks Hun.
> I think your Adam knows your plan for a Speckled already though:gasp:


Darn really?? Oh well, won't be too much of a surprise when it happens then :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> I will keep an ear out then!
> 
> I might do actually. When is best?


Any time really at the moment just let us know when your free.


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> Any time really at the moment just let us know when your free.


I'm free most days but my OH wont be free til the weekend so I might pop down on Monday or Tuesday alone and drool all over everything haha. But yeh, whenever you think is best - pm me a time and place and I will bring my swag bag .. I mean what? :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> I'm free most days but my OH wont be free til the weekend so I might pop down on Monday or Tuesday alone and drool all over everything haha. But yeh, whenever you think is best - pm me a time and place and I will bring my swag bag .. I mean what? :whistling2:


You're definitely in for a drool-fest!


----------



## benlambert

Looks like its going to be a good meet again. I'm bored waiting for the next meet to come round. We should meet every 3 weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Looks like its going to be a good meet again. I'm bored waiting for the next meet to come round. We should meet every 3 weeks. :2thumb:


lol, we can always meet up for a pint one night if enough people fancy it?


----------



## Benji-le3

I'm up for that! As long as I can get it off work that is


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> lol, we can always meet up for a pint one night if enough people fancy it?


Yeah Why not. :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

if i'm free i'd try make it over to you guys :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

i wondered if anyone on here would be interested in the baby leopard gecko i brought to the last meet? i'm not worried about any money from you guys, its probably only cost me a tenner in food and atleast i know it'd be going to a good home.its incubated for female and eating crickets/mealworms like a trooper! drop me a private message if you are :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

After visiting Donny today I think I have taken a small interest in royals  be prepared for me to go crazy on Saturday!


----------



## adwraith

Sazzness said:


> After visiting Donny today I think I have taken a small interest in royals  be prepared for me to go crazy on Saturday!


haha yeah there were a few royals that caught my eye today...


----------



## multicorn

Sazzness said:


> After visiting Donny today I think I have taken a small interest in royals  be prepared for me to go crazy on Saturday!





adwraith said:


> haha yeah there were a few royals that caught my eye today...


really..!!!!! Royals are sooo last year hahahaha!!!!
Adam ( Lucy's) get a grip man!!!!


----------



## multicorn

HO.... HO..... HO....!!!! 

Now then boys and girls the meal is nearly upon us.. If you'd like to have a seat around Santa's ( Mrs christmas's) table please sort your deposit out this week..!!! 
Don't miss out on a Cracker of a meal..!! 
You dont want to mistletoe out do you?????? 

There will be plenty of us there already booked in.. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Sazzness

multicorn said:


> really..!!!!! Royals are sooo last year hahahaha!!!!
> Adam ( Lucy's) get a grip man!!!!


I feel dirty for admitting that I thought some were very cute and was so close to buying one but i don't have that money


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> HO.... HO..... HO....!!!!
> 
> Now then boys and girls the meal is nearly upon us.. If you'd like to have a seat around Santa's ( Mrs christmas's) table please sort your deposit out this week..!!!
> Don't miss out on a Cracker of a meal..!!
> You dont want to mistletoe out do you??????
> 
> There will be plenty of us there already booked in..
> :grouphug:


Oh dear, how many crappy word plays?? :no1::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Sazzness said:


> I feel dirty for admitting that I thought some were very cute and was so close to buying one but i don't have that money


No need to feel dirty, my royal is gorgeous :blush:. . . unless you are talking stupidly expensive, don't look any different from a normal, morphs :whistling2:


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> No need to feel dirty, my royal is gorgeous :blush:. . . unless you are talking stupidly expensive, don't look any different from a normal, morphs :whistling2:


I love Leucy Blue Eyes, Champagne, Pinstripes, ghost pastels and bumblebees

Totally haven't been looking loads.


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> I love Leucy Blue Eyes, Champagne, Pinstripes, ghost pastels and bumblebees
> 
> Totally haven't been looking loads.


Lol, hope you have deep pockets!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> Lol, hope you have deep pockets!!! :2thumb:


Sadly, no.  so it may be a pastel at best. I don't mind though. Temperament is where it's at. 

Donny has got Kit and I looking for a MBK male too. Ohhh I need to have money.


----------



## April Taylor

:no1: The bane of a snake fan's life is going to shows, it just makes you want every snake in the world!!!! :bash:


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Don't miss out on a Cracker of a meal..!!
> You dont want to mistletoe out do you??????


REALLY!!!!

Martin you should be on the stage ................the stage coach out of town!!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> After visiting Donny today I think I have taken a small interest in royals  be prepared for me to go crazy on Saturday!


 I thought you were quite a sensible person until you posted this :lol2:
In honesty some of the royal morphs are stunning but they just dont do enough for me to want to own one .Its good that everyone has different views.:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> really..!!!!! Royals are sooo last year hahahaha!!!!
> Adam ( Lucy's) get a grip man!!!!


haha sorry i'm clearly behind the times on the snake front.luckily lucy has her sights firmly set on a mandarin it would seem...!


----------



## multicorn

Ooohhhhh blue eyed luecy!! Yes I would!!!!! 
NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Oh come on all they werent that bad I spent time mulled wining those over....


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> haha sorry i'm clearly behind the times on the snake front.luckily lucy has her sights firmly set on a mandarin it would seem...!


Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Oh come on all they werent that bad I spent time mulled wining those over....


----------



## multicorn

Hey tinsel toes have you found new smilies/pukies!!???!!??


----------



## adam1969

No why do you ask mate ?


----------



## Sazzness

Oh looooord. This is embarrassing 


Btw Charlotte's Adam - Axl shed on Sunday night in one piece! So let me know when you want me to nip down with him. He's happy to be held. Mini-Satan on the other hand... Gave out his first tagging last night little :censor:  not to me of course - I think he is destined to be a mama's boy.


----------



## multicorn

adam1969 said:


> image No why do you ask mate ?[URL=http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/santa-mooning.gif]image[/URL]


Hahaha they are really good!!!!! Woop woop its internet day for us today :mf_dribble:


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Oh looooord. This is embarrassing
> 
> 
> Btw Charlotte's Adam - Axl shed on Sunday night in one piece! So let me know when you want me to nip down with him. He's happy to be held. Mini-Satan on the other hand... Gave out his first tagging last night little :censor:  not to me of course - I think he is destined to be a mama's boy.


 
When ever your free really just let us know.
Did he get Kit on the nose by any chance :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Hahaha they are really good!!!!! Woop woop its internet day for us today :mf_dribble:


Whoop whoop Bet you can't wait to get in from work then mate!!!:no1:


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> When ever your free really just let us know.
> Did he get Kit on the nose by any chance :lol2:


Well they get fed tomorrow so today or tomorrow morning will be your best chance to see him before he is an "invalid"  

Nah, got him on his finger, then was good as gold with me


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Well they get fed tomorrow so today or tomorrow morning will be your best chance to see him before he is an "invalid"
> 
> Nah, got him on his finger, then was good as gold with me


 
Sorry about tonight!
I really thought that it would have been on his nose....I am so disappointed now!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> Sorry about tonight!
> I really thought that it would have been on his nose....I am so disappointed now!!!!:lol2:


You'd better be! :devil: Haha nah, just kidding mate. I understand. Let me know tonight/in the morning if you wanna see him tomorrow before lunch time  I can feed him whenever tomorrow tbh as I am happy to handle him and feed him (he's having a small mouse tomorrow oooo). I think you'll like him, but he's very, very lazy haha.
The little one is going to be handled more by Kit as he can be the baby's chew toy until he grows out of it :devil:

Haha I know! Literally, Kit had just got him out and he went nuts, flailing around like a fish out of water and just turned and nipped him right on his finger joint. Went and sat next to Kit, and the little one kept trying to get to me, so I took him and he just sat in my hands staring around as he does. Good as anything.


----------



## adwraith

am getting excited for saturday now...! 

i have a new house mate moving in on saturday so i may bring him along, he's done some professional photography work so if people want(and he's keen) i can get him to bring his camera?


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far :


Nightfirez : Baby royals
Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
April Taylor : Retic
Adam1969 : Suprises
multicorn : Suprises
Benji : chuckwalla
morningstar : house snake and two Taiwanese beauties
Jeffers : Coastal carpet
mareptilesrock : giant prickly stick insect
multicornjr : cresties

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## adam1969

adwraith said:


> am getting excited for saturday now...!
> 
> i have a new house mate moving in on saturday so i may bring him along, he's done some professional photography work so if people want(and he's keen) i can get him to bring his camera?


He is more than welcome to bring along his camera if he wants to mate I for one keep forgetting to take photos at the meetings.


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Booked in so far :
> 
> 
> Nightfirez : Baby royals
> Benlambert : Butter and Pied royals
> April Taylor : Retic
> Adam1969 : Suprises
> multicorn : Suprises
> Benji : chuckwalla
> morningstar : house snake and two Taiwanese beauties
> Jeffers : Coastal carpet
> mareptilesrock : giant prickly stick insect
> multicornjr : cresties
> 
> Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


 
Looking forward to this, but especially to the giant prickly stick insect! :no1:


----------



## benlambert

Looking forward to tonight, looks like it will b another great meet. Baby sitter sorted, can't wait


----------



## April Taylor

Looking forward to seeing you all tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Looking forwards to tonight. Think it will just be me :x


----------



## morning-star

Thanks for a great night guys! :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

another brilliant night tonight, looking forward to the christmas meal now!


----------



## April Taylor

Excellent night again. How cute where those baby:mf_dribble: royals!!! 

See you all soon :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

Very enjoyable night and a good turnout on such a miserable night weather-wise. April was lucky her retic didn't sneak out under my coat - along with Adam and Charlotte's Red Tailed Racer. :no1:


----------



## Nightfirez

April Taylor said:


> Excellent night again. How cute where those baby:mf_dribble: royals!!!
> 
> See you all soon :2thumb:



lucky i didn't bring the sold ones come back to a couple of huge ( compared to the size of snake ) logs Nice ... 

any way cracking night all  : victory:


----------



## Sazzness

Excellent night ladies and gents 

Xander, the baby royals, Cedric, Keeper and the salmon snow were all in danger of going into my bag, I am afraid


----------



## Ronster

It was a great night with a very nice collection of reps! Super cute baby's royals went down well, a very nice red tail racer, 2 stunning Taiwanese beauties and one of my fav's was the £20 little house snake, totally adorable!


----------



## Jeffers3

Ronster said:


> It was a great night with a very nice collection of reps! Super cute baby's royals went down well, a very nice red tail racer, 2 stunning Taiwanese beauties and one of my fav's was the £20 little house snake, totally adorable!


That House snake just shows that you don't need to spend a fortune to get lovely snakes.


----------



## benlambert

Excellent night again. No meet with reps now till January. :devil:

Xmas meal should be good can't wait. Adam and charlotte I've fallen in love with your redtail racer.


----------



## Sazzness

benlambert said:


> Adam and charlotte I've fallen in love with your redtail racer.


Really? :lol2:
I had no idea, especially when Gemma was demanding babies  haha. Very cute though.


----------



## adwraith

Jeffers3 said:


> That House snake just shows that you don't need to spend a fortune to get lovely snakes.


however the axanthic mandarin shows that money sometimes helps!


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Excellent night again. No meet with reps now till January. :devil:
> I know mate how wrong is that !!!! oh well just come over to ours for a Christmas drink and I will guarentee reptiles will be involved.....:whistling2:
> 
> Xmas meal should be good can't wait.
> Last years waqs a great night ...
> 
> Adam and charlotte I've fallen in love with your redtail racer.
> Cheers mate but who's snake would one of them be your's or Gemma's we wouldn't want a snake to cause a domestic so you may have to have a pair(one each):lol2:


.....


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> Very enjoyable night and a good turnout on such a miserable night weather-wise. April was lucky her retic didn't sneak out under my coat - along with Adam and Charlotte's Red Tailed Racer. :no1:


There speaks a brave man.......... I wouldn't want to mess with either April or Charlotte Let alone both at the same time.......:lol2:


----------



## benlambert

adam1969 said:


> .....


I was thinking a redtail racer each good idea. Also jem wants a pair of het albino hoggies, so that must mean I can have a pair of amazons aswell ? Fair deal. Might just have to share a rhino rat aswell, 
I best get saving mate. 


We will def come over, just let us know a date. 
Your welcome over here any time aswell.


----------



## April Taylor

adam1969 said:


> There speaks a brave man.......... I wouldn't want to mess with either April or Charlotte Let alone both at the same time.......:lol2:


And there speaks a sensible one :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> I was thinking a redtail racer each good idea. Also jem wants a pair of het albino hoggies, so that must mean I can have a pair of amazons aswell ? Fair deal. Might just have to share a rhino rat aswell,
> I best get saving mate.
> 
> 
> We will def come over, just let us know a date.
> Your welcome over here any time aswell.


 That sounds like a start of a good collection of colubrids mate!!!!!
So if you ask me Yes the Amazons must be a sure thing..........:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> And there speaks a sensible one :lol2:


Who what were??? SENSIBLE ....ME .... You don't know me if you think that hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969




----------



## multicorn

Good pictures mate!!!! 

Can you post the rosette winners!!! Im so looking forward to those pics. :mf_dribble:


----------



## adam1969




----------



## benlambert

Great pics and another great evening. :2thumb:


----------



## multicorn

Twoz a good night!!! 
Im loving the pics... A few additional people on them hahaha!! and Jemma


----------



## adwraith

adam1969 said:


>


hahaha brilliant photo!


----------



## benlambert

adwraith said:


> hahaha brilliant photo!


She is special lol. And I married that :lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

Great pics of a great night, and now I know what my hair looks like from behind!


----------



## Revobuzz

I had a good time too. Some really really nice snakes.

I must admit I had thought house snakes were a bit boring, but was really taken with the little fella. 

Funny how your opinion can change when you see something in the flesh.

Can't make Xmas meal, so will see you all in the New Year


----------



## Ann W

looks like you all had a fab night, sorry i wasnt there x


----------



## JemmaLambert

benlambert said:


> She is special lol. And I married that :lol2:


That!!!!??? You should all no how special i am, i don't think u need a picture 2 proud that. :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Great pics and another great evening. :2thumb:


Cheers Ben 
Yes i agree it was a great evening again 
Glad you like the photo of Jemma she is so photogenic!


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> Twoz a good night!!!
> Im loving the pics... A few additional people on them hahaha!! and Jemma


A FEW?????? :lol2:
Think that adds up to most of us !!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Great pics of a great night, and now I know what my hair looks like from behind!


Dont you have mirror's then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> She is special lol. And I married that :lol2:


Mate, you must have a huge pair of titanium ones to call Jemma that......... : victory:


----------



## adam1969

Revobuzz said:


> I had a good time too. Some really really nice snakes.
> 
> I must admit I had thought house snakes were a bit boring, but was really taken with the little fella.
> 
> Funny how your opinion can change when you see something in the flesh.
> 
> Can't make Xmas meal, so will see you all in the New Year


Housies are lovely snake's and can vary so much in colour and pattern.
Sorry you can't make the christmas meal mate.
Have a good christmas and see you next year.


----------



## adam1969

Ann W said:


> looks like you all had a fab night, sorry i wasnt there x


Yep you missed a good one again!!!!!!!
see you atr the meal though .....


----------



## adam1969

JemmaLambert said:


> That!!!!??? You should all no how special i am, i don't think u need a picture 2 proud that. :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Meal all booked and deposits paid! :no1:


----------



## benlambert

Nice one. :2thumb:

Can't wait


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> Dont you have mirror's then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'd need two mirrors for that, and Kit has a tendency to hog both


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> Meal all booked and deposits paid! :no1:


Gutted I'm not going, although I will have to meet you all after for a drink... Or two


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> Gutted I'm not going, although I will have to meet you all after for a drink... Or two


I'm getting the train - and not taking my tablets that day - so a drinky could be on the cards.......:no1:


----------



## Sazzness

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm getting the train - and not taking my tablets that day - so a drinky could be on the cards.......:no1:


alright, keeno party boy over here  don't get too lairy - I'm not dragging your drunk ass to the station lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## multicorn

I think i will be driving the special bus for the meal..!!!! :gasp:

Adam stop licking that window and sing along with the others...

"The wheels on the bus go round and errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> I'd need two mirrors for that, and Kit has a tendency to hog both


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: The diva....


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> I think i will be driving the special bus for the meal..!!!! :gasp:
> 
> Adam stop licking that window and sing along with the others...
> 
> "The wheels on the bus go round and errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


I dont remember the words to that so your safe ...unless your going to provide song sheets......


----------



## adam1969

Anyone else going to Kidderminster show on Sunday. We will be there with a table....


----------



## Ann W

Kidderminster was the first show lee took me too last year! Lol
:gasp: gone so fast x


----------



## adwraith

adam1969 said:


> Anyone else going to Kidderminster show on Sunday. We will be there with a table....


no sorry won't be there as am up in manchester with lucy this weekend.hope its a success!


----------



## Sazzness

Hangovering and working. Hope all goes well


----------



## adwraith

excited for tomorrow! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## multicorn

*Hello all,*

*anyone coming to lunch with Santa please remember it is 4pm at More....*

*had two people having to rearrange child care (yes one being Linda, oops sorry princess)*


----------



## Sazzness

Will someone shoot me a text (or ask Adam to) when you're out for drinks and I will meet you there :3


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> Will someone shoot me a text (or ask Adam to) when you're out for drinks and I will meet you there :3


Pm me your number hun and I'll text you half hour before we leave for drinks. X


----------



## Sazzness

Brilliant night. Gutted I missed the meal. Big thumbs up for AC for the hospitality 

Lee, don't tease me with your pretty royals. Still want your pastel


----------



## adam1969

Hiya 
we missed you at the meal but was good to see Kit and you after.

Hope everyone enjoyed the night we certainly did!


----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969




----------



## April Taylor

Great night! Merry Christmas everyone. :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

had a brilliant time. good to see the photos adam.

thanks to april/adam/martin for all the organising that's gone into this year's meets etc!


----------



## multicorn

Some scary pictures there !!!!!! 
It was a great night..... In the words of Gemma f*** f*** hahahaha f*** potty mouth :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

Hope everyone has a very happy christmas and new year .Charlotte and I are looking forward to next years meets already .

Also a huge thanks to April:no1: and martin:no1: for their work organising and collecting deposits for last nights festive feast another fantastic night to remember.: victory::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## multicorn

We will be working towards IHS affiliation in January to start 2013.

Also lots of things to keep us all busy next year :2thumb:

Thank you for all your support in 2012 the meets are nothing without everyone coming. 
It has been a good year!!


----------



## benlambert

Yep great nite, also can't wait 4 the meets to start again. Great pics Adam. Hope everyone has a great c mas and new year. See you all in Jan.


----------



## Jeffers3

Yet another very enjoyable night out. The meets are going from strength to strength and long may they continue. Hope everyone has a great christmas and new year!


----------



## adam1969

*1st meeting of 2013*

:2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/921103-leicester-reptile-meeting-sat-january.html#post10799254 :2thumb:


----------

